# Great Tablets Apps



## JassyCliq (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys (and gals), like many of you I'm always on the lookout for great apps for my Touchpad. Now today while browsing the play store, I ran into a great set of apps. 
1) Overskreen 
2) Stick It! 
3) Aircalc

These 3 great apps are by the same developer but in my opinion are irreplaceable. Now to explain what they do...

They are the type of apps that make multitasking easy. As I type I am watching a YouTube vid while writing this, while watching my twitter timeline. I'll post a pic of them at work later.










I also wanted to know if you guys had any good apps for tablet


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

cool...


----------



## makatram (Oct 25, 2011)

Those are nice. many or any force closes on the browser.... Think I'll by it anyways.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JassyCliq (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope been using it all day  
Wish there were more apps like these.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------

